# minx nails!!! this will change your life!



## dirtball (Nov 30, 2009)

hey girls. im really surprised that nobody has posted about minx nails yet. maybe you havent heard of it? has anyone had it done? leave your feedback please!


very few salons are doing it, but TONS of celebrities are already obsessed. christina aguilera, blake lively, lady gaga, beyonce and her dancers ALWAYS have them, pink, rihanna, eve, the list goes on and on. christian audigier even had some custom made for his fashion show. (once youve seen them, youll realize people in most fashion magazines are wearing them too)

anyway theyre a polymer coating of types that is heated then applied to your nail in a sheet. no polish, no chipping, no smell, no dry time, no smudging, no weird filing and sanding, and you can get WAYYY more complex designs than with konad. coming soon, general public can have them custom made too, with photos and everything on them. the most popular feature is the chrome design. like TRUE chrome. gold nail polish can only get so metallic looking. check this out. 







you can get alligator skin, leopard print, polka dots, camo, santa!, neon animal print, lightening bolts, literally hundreds of designs. minxnails.com has a huge gallery.

anyway im paying out of pocket to get certified for my own pleasure and fabulous-ness. if you live in the new england area id be happy to do a minx party for you and your friends. well ill do a party anywhere really...just get enough girls together to make it worth my plane ticket haha. contact me ladies!! heres links to videos showing a little more about it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7ukBFJZY60
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9eJqr1BT4Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hlHq2f6fWE


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 30, 2009)

those look way cool. i wish i lived close to there, i'd so have a party for that!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 30, 2009)

The trend is cute, definatly! However, what will one do when they want to change the color? Spend another $30-$60 bucks? Crazy! 

But it is cute


----------



## cazgh (Nov 30, 2009)

i heard they dont really last that long - so for me its too expensive.  maybe for a big night out but probably still too expensive even then...


----------



## elongreach (Nov 30, 2009)

They are really cute and I've been dying to try it for quite awhile.  However, they cost like 45 bucks for a manicure that only lasts an average of 2 to 10 (if you lay still for 10 days without moving your nails).  Granted pedicures last 4 weeks, but it's fall almost winter. 

So I'll probably give it a try once the price goes down.  I'm thinking maybe in about another year or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW!!! *stunned*

Thanx for sharing this info! Metallic gold is awe-inspiring!


----------



## brownubian (Dec 1, 2009)

I love minx nails! Finally a few salons where I live are starting to do them. I may get them for a special occasion like Valentine's Day or something. 

For now I will stick to my Konad designs which I looove! I have gotten pretty good with them and some people even think it's Minx nails. I took a look at the Minx gallery and I have several of the same plate designs for Konad. I get bored with my nails and like to change them every 4 or 5 days. That would be crazy for me to do with Minx.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## User67 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think they are really cool, but a little too pricey for me.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Dec 1, 2009)

dirtball - Are you a licensed nailtech?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2009)

i've seen them a lot in magazines i am pretty sure them or something similiar might have been mentioned here, im not sure.. i really like doing my own nails to be honest but they look cute. i guess i am just cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i am very satisfied with my own work.


----------



## n_c (Dec 1, 2009)

This is the first time I've heard about it. Hmmm would love to try!


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 1, 2009)

Unfortunately the price tag makes it completely not worth it for me - due to my work, these would fall apart faster on me than a regular polish job.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2009)

i agree about the price, they sure are pretty though..


----------



## dirtball (Dec 10, 2009)

i love that you guys are into it, i think its really amazing. i think price entirely depends on where you go. in the video they quoted a really high price which i think was because the woman was probably from a pretty high end spa in order to be put on a style channel tv show. keep that in mind. 

i think theyre normally like 45 bucks? and yes, to change the color, you have to redo it...just like a regular manicure, maybe people would charge you less just to redo the design rather than a full manicure again? i dunno. they say 5-10 days for manicures, 2 weeks for toes...and remember youre supposed to change your polish every 2 weeks anyway. 

once i have it on my hands, ill let everyone know how it holds up. im a hairdresser so i wash my hands and do shampoos and have my hands in wet hair all day. im also curious how theyll hold up doing blowdrys all day, since minx are heat applied and heat removed.


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome!!! I haven't seen that in Mexico!!!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 11, 2009)

I would not use those. I can ruin a regular manicure in about 10 seconds, and I bet I could trash that in less, polymer whoositz notwithstanding. But the technology is cool


----------



## dirtball (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_dirtball - Are you a licensed nailtech?_

 

no, i'm a licensed cosmetologist which does include manicures and pedicures as well as waxing, etc.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 14, 2009)

yes please let us know how they hold up! I am in cosmetology school and wouldn't get them if they come off really easilly.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh wow I've been wondering what silver polish Beyonce always has on that is sooo shiney, it has to be this. I've seen Mariah Carey with the same super chrome shiney look too, I bet she uses this technique also. I can see celebs loving it for the no dry time, and price/how many days it lasts for doesn't matter to them I'm sure, they'll just get a new manicure. I'm glad I read this though lol, I have been wondering why my chrome/metallic polish never looked as shiney as theirs does!


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

These are so cool, I'd love to try them but there are no salons in my area that offer them.


----------



## dirtball (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_Oh wow I've been wondering what silver polish Beyonce always has on that is sooo shiney, it has to be this. I've seen Mariah Carey with the same super chrome shiney look too, I bet she uses this technique also. I can see celebs loving it for the no dry time, and price/how many days it lasts for doesn't matter to them I'm sure, they'll just get a new manicure. I'm glad I read this though lol, I have been wondering why my chrome/metallic polish never looked as shiney as theirs does!_

 

mmhm, beyonce and her backup dancers all have minx. there are videos on youtube shot by their minx tech, and theyre all dancing around saying they love their minx and wiggling their fingers after theyve gotten off stage. lots of celebs have them.


----------

